# What mutations are Woody and Jessie?



## Zebadee (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi guys,
I have had Woody(blue) and Jessie(golden yellow) for almost 3 weeks.
Can anyone tell me what mutation they both are?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Woody is a sky blue normal budgie and Jessie is an olive green spangle budgie


----------

